# offset



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I have a set of AMG aero II I would like to swap onto my 01 allroad. Gave it a try and it was not good. The et of amg is et44 8.5 rim. Is this possible or should sell the rims?? Is the stock et 25? I swear that is what I read on the OEM rim. Help if you can


----------



## b6nj08518 (Aug 16, 2010)

just swap me  that will fix your problem :beer:


----------



## b6nj08518 (Aug 16, 2010)

did a little research said the stock et is 16 http://www.1010tires.com/wheel.asp?wheelbrand=Winter+Rims&wheelmodel=Audi+Allroad wow you do need to sell them rims


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I think I am going to sell them. Just too much spacing for me


----------



## cadillacbart (Sep 16, 2010)

*I believe the ET to be 25*

You would need 20mm spacers.


----------



## xOG (Oct 7, 2010)

sell me them!


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

I sell them to you. Send me your email via pm and I will send you pics and price


----------

